# Why does my cat suck on my clothes



## Saral (Aug 30, 2014)

Our 8 month old sucks on our clothes and the bed sheets, will he grow out of it


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

My friends' cat did that really bad too. Suckled on clothing etc. And that cat was an adult cat, 5+ years old. My friend said that the poor thing had left its mother too soon and so had some sort of mental issue and never grew out of it. It was so sad.

Im not saying that is what must have happened to your cat too but could be a possibility.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

My cats also do this, though I have only ever noticed my tom cats doing it. Some more than others, they sometimes suck that much that they leave great big wet patches (Obviously they go straight in the wash haha!!). My cats have never grown out of it and they also never left their mothers early either. Maybe they are just little mummys boys :lol:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It can sometimes be the case that the kitten left its mother too young, but it seems to be mostly Siamese, tonkines,or Orientals that seem to do it mostly
I had a Tonkinese who did this all her life, almost to the end of her life at 18, she especially did it at night, she would lay next to me in bed and suck my sleeves or any material, so yours might grow out of, but dont count on it


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

My female birman does this and she didn't leave mum until 13 weeks old. I think it's just a comfort thing, she purrs so loudly and looks so content when she does it!


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww, I dont have the heart to remove them from me when they do it. It normally results in me having to get changed  

Our cat Khan, he normally choses a nice fluffy teddy bear to pad and suck


----------



## Saral (Aug 30, 2014)

Arco is a male and was found in a ships container from Germany at about 6 weeks old, so a separation from mom issue maybe the problem. Looks like we will have lots of wet patches for years to come lol, many thanks for all the replies, he is a contented cat otherwise and purrs his head off while doing it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We've always had moggies, and most of them have done it to a lesser or greater degree. All from different backgrounds.

One of our girls used to shove her nose in my dad's armpit and kneed away for ages, purring really loudly


----------



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

Mabel does this too. When she's in cuddle mood, she likes nothing better to get on your lap and suck some clothing whilst padding with her front paws at the same time and purring loudly. She looks soooooo contented when she's doing it and then she tends to fall asleep.


----------



## Nero12 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mephisto used to do this soon after we took him at about 8 weeks. I found it very sweet, but my husband did not appreciate it that much, I guess his motherly instinct was not very strong  So after a few days he started to gently push Mephisto away as soon as he started sucking. After a while Mephisto lost the habit, but luckily kept on padding and purring. He was the sweetest thing, so affectionate and always ready for a cuddle. We miss him so much


----------

